# HPA Motorsports - High Performance 6-Piston Aluminum Brake Kit



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA is pleased to offer its *High Performance 6-piston Big Brake Kit* for Mk5/Mk6 VW and Audi TT/A3 applications. The HPA BBK is designed in conjunction with *BAER Brakes* and _proudly made in the USA_. 










Includes: 



Front 6 Piston Radial Mount Caliper 

Slotted Two Piece floating Rotor 355mm x 32mm thick 

Caliper Brackets 

Ceramic Pads 

Mounting Hardware 

DOT approved Direct Fit Stainless Steel Braided Brake Lines 

Brake Bleeding Accessory 

 

Features: 



Clears OEM 18" Wheels with NO Spacer Required 

Un-sprung Weight Savings of *16 lbs. Per Side*, 6 lbs. on the Rotational Weight of Each Rotor 

Choice of *Red*, *Black*, *Silver* or *HPA Blue* 

Readily Available Replacement Parts 

One Year Warranty 

 

Price: *US$2595.00* 










Key Design Elements: 

*WHEEL FITMENT*: Unlike most Big Brake Kits, the HPA system is designed to fit behind the OEM 18" GTI, GLI, or Golf R wheels without any spacers. _Note: Factory dust shield must be removed to accommodate larger rotor._ 

*WEIGHT SAVINGS*: This kit shaves 6 pounds of rotational mass per rotor, which results in improved acceleration and deceleration, and a total of 32 pounds of un-sprung weight for improved suspension function. 

*CALIPERS*: CNC machined from billet aluminum, the fixed 6-piston caliper and is designed to increase rigidity, improve braking efficiency, and improve pedal feel. Featuring internal crossover pipes, these calipers have a sleek streamlined look with no fragile external components. Pistons are sized to HPA specification with exact piston bore for perfect front and rear balance. Piston seals protect from dust, weather, and pressure to meet DOT spec. 

*ROTORS*: Two piece floating rotor with directional curved vanes, and HPA curved slots. Hats are anodized CNC machined aluminum, and discs are zinc-plated for corrosion protection. 

*PADS*: The ceramic compound pads included with the kit are suitable for street and mild track use. They create minimal brake dust and are relatively quiet. Sharing the same profile as Corvette C5/C6, there are many different replacement options available on the open market. _Note: the OEM pad wear sensors are eliminated._ 

For more information or to place an order, please give us a call or visit: http://www.hpamotorsport.com/bbk.htm 

*HPA MOTORSPORTS INC.* 
Phone: *604.598.8520* 
Email:	*[email protected]*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

mfbmike said:


> Those look really good guys.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:

Please specify Brake Kit color when ordering. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Remember,

Unlike most Big Brake Kits, the HPA system is designed to fit behind the OEM 18" GTI, GLI, or Golf R wheels without any spacers...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Un-sprung Weight Savings of *16 lbs. Per Side*, 6 lbs. on the Rotational Weight of Each Rotor...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

For more information or to place an order, please give us a call or visit: http://www.hpamotorsport.com/bbk.htm


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*HPA Black Friday / Cyber Monday Sale*

Additional unadvertised discounts...*IM* or *e-mail* for details...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> Got my kit friday, installed last night. These things are a beast!! Bedded the pads in and did a few quick stops and omg!!! Ive never shaved speed so fast. Open highway at 1am, 80mph, stand the brakes and your eyeballs want to pop out!!! Fits under stock Detroits no problem and the Goodridge lines are a nice touch. :thumbup: money well spent and compliments my other mods nicely. Thanks guys!!



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

More inventory arriving shortly...get your orders in now to confirm delivery before the holidays...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

_HPA will be closing Friday, December 21st for the holiday break, re-opening for business on Thursday, January 3rd..._

6-Piston Brake Kits are proudly made in the USA. Send me an *e-mail* or *IM*, and I'll get you a quote with shipping to your destination...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! More inventory arriving shortly...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

.:R Wagon said:


> hardest decision here is the color...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

RED WHIP said:


> Sweet system...:beer:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Go with something that was designed for your ABS system and is proudly made in the USA!
> 
> :thumbup:


 eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :thumbup:

Kit colors available:

Black
Silver
Red
and of course...HPA Blue :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> _...the ceramic compound pads included with the kit are suitable for street and mild track use. They create minimal brake dust and are relatively quiet. Sharing the same profile as Corvette C5/C6, there are many different replacement options available on the open market._


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

.:R Wagon said:


> Mine shipped today, can't wait


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

For more information or to place an order, please give us a call or visit: http://www.hpamotorsport.com/bbk.htm


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

PABers said:


> ...I have Baer brakes on my track car and they are phenomenal. When it is time for a brake upgrade, I will be going with this kit.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

these seem to be a large increase in piston area, do you have to do anything to the proportioning valves? or Master cyl?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

35i 2000 said:


> these seem to be a large increase in piston area, do you have to do anything to the proportioning valves? or Master cyl?


The piston size has been selected to retain OEM bias, therefore no changes are required.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :thumbup:

Kit colors available:

Black
Silver
Red
and of course...HPA Blue :laugh:


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Un-sprung Weight Savings of *16 lbs. Per Side*, 6 lbs. on the Rotational Weight of Each Rotor...:thumbup:


What is the total weight per side?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> What is the total weight per side?


Send me an e-mail on this one, and I will see if I can get the number for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Hybrid20v said:


> Got my kit in Red.


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Sneak peak at our newly developed *4-Piston Rear Brake Kit*, _complete with integrated parking brake..._

4-Piston Rear Brake Kit

*E-mail* or *IM* me for details...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

.:R Wagon said:


> cant wait to get mine on.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Our latest development: 

High Performance 4-Piston Rear Brake Kit 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Jonnymooshoo said:


> ...Any price break on a full kit, front and rear?...


 Anyone interested in a front and rear kit should e-mail HPA directly for a quote.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! 

Kit colors available:

Black
Silver
Red
and of course...HPA Blue :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Porra46 said:


> Will be ordering soon!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

.:R Wagon said:


> Can't wait to test mine out...


:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

retired said:


> Well, I have had a weekend to play with these brakes. First off, they are BIG - I don't know how the stock wheel still fits on. So they really do look the part. But better then looking the part they REALLY REALLY WORK. After a fews laps on my fav local road, I knew I made the right choice! Come on they are made by BAER, so you know it's a quality stuff. So if you are on the hunt for front brake, you should really look at these. Now I have to start to save up for then new rear brake upgrade kit!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

BayAreaCelt said:


> These look tasty...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Inventory in stock and ready to ship...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

jsausley said:


> I think this kit, front and rear, will be what I look into next year when I'm ready for an upgrade...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA High Performance Brake Kits - Black Friday / Cyber Monday Sale

_...Because we are Canadian, we are open and available to take orders today, tomorrow, and Monday._ 

Send me an IM, e-mail me, or call me directly.

Happy US Thanksgiving!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Check out the new HPA Blog here!

Scroll down in the blog to view our 2013 Holiday Flyer, featuring great end-of-the-year discounts on many of HPA's best selling high performance products...:thumbup:


----------



## mgleeson (Nov 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Remember,
> 
> Unlike most Big Brake Kits, the HPA system is designed to fit behind the OEM 18" GTI, GLI, or Golf R wheels without any spacers...


No they aren't! They didn't fit behind my OEM wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

mgleeson said:


> No they aren't! They didn't fit behind my OEM wheels.


MY 2013 GLI rear brake kit update


----------



## mgleeson (Nov 18, 2006)

So if you pay attention to the 1st post on HPA's blog, it will give you a brief summary of what I've been going through for the past 7 days:

http://www.hpamotorsports.com/blog.html

That is my Car in the picture they've used.

So after you've ready the post, you can probably tell that I've been so that I've refrained from posting anything to my Thread or to the MKVI GLI Community in general.

I have two specific issues with this and HPA:

1.) HPA saw nothing wrong with the fact that their lack of research led to me being without a car for 7 days going and HPA's President said to me, "*In the aftermarket World, speaking from 23+ year experience, it is a known fact that small running changes are encountered from time to time. It is unfortunate that you encountered two in one sitting, but the resolutions are before us and we feel apologetic that you are inconvenienced by this occurrence. *"

2.) HPA also felt that financial retribution was not in order either, HPA's President also had this to say to me, *"I will not offer any discount as HPA is fully standing behind its product in expediting field support.*"

So while I still have no parking brake on my car, HPA also thought it would be acceptable for me to receive my car back without a parking brake, HPA's President had this to say to me about that, *"Yes, I would have considered taking the car from the installer depending on my parking conditions as I set my cars in gear and turn wheels into the curb regardless of handbrake function but that is my prerogative, you do as you see fit."*

So apparently the President of HPA is anti Parking Brake.

You can see on HPA's site, http://www.hpamotorsports.com/product_bbk.html that their BBK is offered to MK5 and MK6 Vehicles in the same drop down. So instead of doing the proper research and checking the difference in wheel base from the MKV platform vs. the MKVI Platform, HPA just assumed that they were the same and.....they're not. The MKV Jetta Platform has a Wheel base of 101.5" where the MKVI Jetta Platform has a Wheel Bast of 104.4". So one would logically think, that if a car has a longer wheel base it probably has a longer OEM parking brake line. HPA clearly looked past this critical piece of information, which I found in mere seconds, and they just decided to offer the same Brake Kit to both the MKV and MKVI Platform Customers they've sold these to.

In conclusion I hope those of you that have read this post find this information to be useful and if you are in the market for a Big Brake Kit I hope you find this information helpful when making your selection.


----------

